# NEW! GRAMMAR RESOURCES / RECURSOS DE GRAMÁTICA: please contribute!



## DearPrudence

Welcome to the Grammar Resources 

Please note that the WordReference Forums don’t provide complete explanations on vast topics such as the subjunctive, the tenses,… and only welcome precise questions.
If you’re looking *for general explanations*, then you may find the links below useful.

* How to conjugate a verb in Spanish:*
Use the conjugator

* Grammar resources:*
English → *SPANISH*

Topics covered:

*the subjunctive
imperfecto / preterito (estuve/estaba - fue/era - hizo/hacía…)
ser y estar
direct / indirect objects (lo/la) / los pronombres
por/para*

If you know of a website which may be a useful addition to these resources, please *send a private Conversation* to one of the Spanish-English moderators with the link. *The moderators’ names are listed at the bottom of each forum. *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bienvenidos a los recursos de gramática 

Por favor tengan en cuenta que los foros WordReference no ofrecen explicaciones completas sobre temas extensos como el subjuntivo, los tiempos,... y sólo aceptan preguntas precisas.
Si buscan *explicaciones generales*, los enlaces de abajo les pueden servir.

 *Conjugar / encontrar el pretérito / participio pasado de un verbo en inglés*
Entrar el infinitivo aquí (si no dice nada especial, significa que el verbo es regular y que sólo se añade "-*ed*" al infinitivo para crear el pretérito y el participio pasado (ex: _walk → walk*ed*_).
O en este sitio, pueden ver la conjugación completa de los verbos ingleses.

* Recursos de gramática*
Español → *INGLÉS*

temas cubiertos

*el subjuntivo
los tiempos
los articulos
los pronombres
gerundio o infinitivo / Ving / (to) V*

Si conoces una página web que puede resultar una adición útil a estos recursos, por favor abre una conversación privada con cualquier de los moderadores de los foros español-inglés, incluyendo el enlace. Encontrarás los nombres de los moderadores al pie de la página principal de cada foro.


----------



## DearPrudence

*SPANISH RESOURCES*

*General grammar sites:*
Learn Spanish Online at StudySpanish.com

*THE SUBJUNCTIVE IN SPANISH*

*USAGE*:

Lesson in English with a list of verbs that trigger the subjunctive
Subjunctive: Part I - StudySpanish.com
(more lessons to the left of that page)
Hacia una única explicación del subjuntivo (en español)

List of expressions / verbs that always / sometimes take the subjunctive
Spanish grammar lesson - Subjunctive - Explanation
Spanish Subjunctive: Common Triggers

A lesson on when to use the subjunctive:
25 Sentences Show You How To Use the Subjunctive Mood in Spanish

*FORM*:

How to form the subjunctive:
Spanish Subjunctive Conjugations - Lawless Spanish Grammar

Conjugator:
Conjugación de amar - WordReference.com

*IMPERFECTO / PRETERITO (estuve/estaba - fue/era - hizo/hacía…)*

Form, usage and quiz:
Preterite vs Imperfect: Part I - StudySpanish.com

Usage:
Preterite vs Imperfect
Pretérito vs Imperfecto - Lawless Spanish Verbs

Lesson with quiz
How To Use the 2 Simple Past Tenses of Spanish
(the quiz): How Well Do You Know Spanish Verb Tenses?

Quiz:
http://www.colby.edu/~bknelson/SLC/pret_imp.php

*SER Y ESTAR*

Ser and Estar: Part I - StudySpanish.com

*DIRECT / INDIRECT OBJECTS (LO/LA) / LOS PRONOMBRES*

Direct Object Pronouns - StudySpanish.com

*el leísmo/loíme/laísmo*
Leísmo, Loísmo and Laísmo - Inmsol

*POR / PARA*

http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/porpara.htm


----------



## DearPrudence

*RECURSOS DE INGLÉS*


Conjugar / encontrar el pretérito / participio pasado de un verbo en inglés
Entrar el infinito aquí (si no dice nada especial, significa que el verbo es regular y que sólo se añade "-*ed*" al infinitivo para crear el preterito y el participio pasado (ex: _walk → walk*ed*_).

*Sitios generales de gramática en inglés:*
Free Advanced English lessons (los tiempos)
www.agendaweb.org  (ejercicios de gramática desde los más elementales hasta niveles   superiores. Los hay en forma de juegos, para llenar espacios en blanco,   unir, etc. Hay variedad y resulta entretenido)

*EL SUBJUNTIVO INGLÉS*

Subjunctive | ENGLISH PAGE
Subjunctive mood in English - guide to usage

*LOS TIEMPOS EN INGLÉS*

The Best Verb Tense Tutorial on the Net!

*LOS ARTICULOS EN INGLÉS*
Curso de inglés gratis online. Aprende ingles en la red (en español)
English Grammar - Learn English Grammar - Articles
How to Use Definite and Indefinite Articles: A, An, The

*LOS PRONOMBRES EN INGLÉS*

Con una tabla con todos los pronombres (I, me, my,…)
Cheat Sheet: Pronouns
Pronombres en Inglés - English Pronouns | Sherton English

Los pronombres relativos (who, which, that,…)
OWL // Purdue Writing Lab
Pronombres Relativos en Inglés - Relative Pronouns | Sherton English
Gramática Inglesa. Pronombres Relativos en inglés

Elegir entre which / that
which / that - restrictive and non-restrictive clauses (WR)
which / that (relative pronoun) (WR)

Which Versus That

*GERUNDIO O INFINITIVO / VING / (TO) V*
Tutorial and exercises:
Gerunds and Infinitives Part 1 | ENGLISH PAGE
Breve explicación, lista de formas que toman el gerundio o infinitivo y ejercicios
Infinitive or Gerund
Verbs followed by gerund or infinitive Exercises PDF
Lista de formas que toman el gerundio o infinitivo
Gerund-Infinitive List
Gramática inglesa. Verbos. El Gerundio en inglés
Verb patterns

Verbos que pueden tomar ambas formas sin or con modificación de sentido
Curso de inglés gratis online. Aprende ingles en la red
Una breve explicación y ejercicios
Gerunds and Infinitives

Ejercicios
Gerunds and Infinitives 1 - An English-Zone.Com Quiz (muy corto)
'Gerund or Infinitive?' Quiz - Exercise & Worksheet - UsingEnglish.com (muy corto)

*GENITIVO*
noun + noun in English / possession / genitive in English: an overview (WR)

*PHRASAL VERBS*
http://www.learn-english-today.com/p...-verb-list.htm (general definition, quizzes) (*in English only)*
ENGLISH PAGE - Phrasal Verb Dictionary (alphabetical search option. Definition and a usage example)* (in English only)*
Phrasal Verbs -  ESL (examples of phrasal verbs with their meanings)* (in English only)*
PhrasalVERBOS FRASALES PARA IMPRIMIR: Phrasal Verbs (Un listado de 66 verbos compuestos en inglés con equivalencias/traducciones en español, seguidos de ejemplos de uso en inglés.) *(en inglés y español)*


----------

